# Spaying Bearded Dragons



## AndyB91 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, is it safe to get a female bearded dragon spayed? Also roughly how much would it cost?

Cheers


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Hi I got mine spayed a few months ago they dont do too well under anaesthetic but if you bring her to a specialists they will know what they are doing. It will cost around £200 but Its worth it as they can get egg bound thats what happened to mine so I had to get it done and shes doing brilliantly now xx


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Andy,

Its an interesting question, and there is lots to consider when you think about it:

- Removing the ability to produce eggs, will NOT prevent the animal mating (and this includes the stress this will cause from the male).

- The operation will be expensive, and there is no guarentee of success OR survival.

There is only one situation when I would consider this a viable option, and that is if the female is egg-bound and needs her ovaries removing. Even in this situation, there are things to consider.

I have to ask, why are you considering this option? If you don't want to breed the animal, why put it in with the male? Even IF you put her in with the male, then you don't have to incubate the eggs...

Andy


----------



## AndyB91 (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, I bought a young beardie in the hope it would be female for company, and I promised myself I would sell it if it turned out to be a male, but now it comes to it I dont really want to.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

AndyB91 said:


> Well, I bought a young beardie in the hope it would be female for company, and I promised myself I would sell it if it turned out to be a male, but now it comes to it I dont really want to.


In that case, you need to buy a second setup. Bearded dragons are NOT social animals, and do NOT need company. IF the female survives the operation (which is MORE expensive than a second setup), then she will be subjected to a large amount of unnecessary stress from the male when it is old enough to breed. 
In this case I don't consider this to be a sensible choice. But of course it is yours to make and not mine.

Andy


----------



## AndyB91 (Mar 11, 2010)

That was what I thought, if I did keep them together how often will beardies have litters?
Cheers


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well the male will pester the female almost constantly (this will of course depend on a number of factors, not least temperature), which is a constant stress for the female, and can affect eating patterns and general health. Bearded dragons will range between 1-3 clutches per season, which can significantly affect the weight of the female.

IF you have no intention of breeding them, then the 'costs' to the female seem to negate any benefit keeping them together gives.

Andy


----------



## AndyB91 (Mar 11, 2010)

sure, thanks, you have been very helpful, one last question though, if they are in separate vivs will the male become so desperate to breed that if I have them out together it will pester the female?

Cheers


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

The term 'desperate' isn't really appropriate in this sense, however, yes an adult male WILL attempt to mate with an adult female if they come into contact.

Andy


----------

